# Indoor nationals 2011.?



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Do any of you know where its going to be held??


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

This taken from Bowzone

Re: 2011 indoors Nationals 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As President of the Lethbridge Bowbenders Archery Club, I will disspell any rumours. 

We will be hosting the 2011 Archery Tir a l'arc Canada Indoor 3D National Championship at Exhibition Park in Lethbridge from January 21 to 23, 2011. We will be using the same format that was used in 2008 with one course in the West Pavillion, one course in the South Pavillion, and two courses in the North Pavillion. There will be a separate Peewee course in the North Pavillion as well.

It is also a fact that the date was chosen only because the venue was not available at a later date. In fact, it was booked for all of March and April for the next two years.

We have a new web site http://lethbridgebowbenders.webs.com . We will update the site as more information becomes available.

We look forward to seeing all of you there!!!! 
__________________


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'm getting excited!


----------

